# Happy Easter Everyone..Learn from E.B.



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*All I need to know*

*I learned from the Easter Bunny!*


Don't put all your eggs in one basket.

Everyone needs a friend who is all ears.

There's no such thing as too much candy.

All work and no play can make you a basket case.

A cute tail attracts a lot of attention.

Everyone is entitled to a bad hare day.

Let happy thoughts multiply like rabbits.

Some body parts should be floppy.

Keep your paws off of other people's jelly beans.

Good things come in small, sugar coated packages.

The grass is always greener in someone else's basket.
To show your true colors, you have to come out of the shell.​
The best things in life are still sweet and gooey.

May the joy of the season fill your heart.

AND MAY GOD BLESS YOU!

Happy Easter!​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*From Our House To Yours*

*







*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Have a nice Easter all...and be SAFE out there...oh yeah, don't eat any beans with your ham and beer!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER! 










I was looking for the Bugs Bunny "I'm the Easter Rabbit Hoorayy......" video, but this was the best I could come up with.

Easter Bunny Rap Funny Flash

I found it:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gFL7FBe_PA"]YouTube - I Wanna Easta Egg!! ... I Wanna Easta Egg!![/nomedia]


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Easter Everyone! Stay Safe...










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter, I pray for St. Michael to look out for all LEO's. To our Jewish friends have a blessed and safe Passover.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Easter, especially to those out there on the road and behind a desk dispatching today/night who could not be with their families. I was one of the lucky ones who had it off and am thankful for it.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 1990


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------

